# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  KOI UNTUK NEGERI: Perkokoh Diri, Inspirasi Negeri

## Ajik Raffles

*KOI UNTUK NEGERI* _Perkokoh Diri, Inspirasi Negeri_ 
  Setelah perjalanan yang sudah begitu panjang, seringkali timbul pertanyaan kira – kira apa yang bisa Komunitas Penggemar Koi ini lakukan selanjutnya? Kita tentu punya berlembar – lembar catatan untuk diceritakan dan didokumentasikan tentang apa saja yang telah dilakukan selama ini. Dibandingkan lima tahun lalu kita sudah berhasil membuat berbagai terobosan: Memperbesar kuantitas komunitas, meningkatkan kualitas apresiasi dan keeping para anggotanya, menyatukan penggemar koi yang terserak di berbagai tempat melalui forum KOI’s dan KOI-S Magazine. Pun lewat media yang sama kita memperlebar pertumbuhan penggemar koi dari Sabang hingga Merauke. Sesuatu yang tidak pernah kita duga ketika pertama kali memulainya. Untuk kepentingan yang sama kita juga memperkenalkan ragam kegiatan yang membuat marak per-KOI-an, sebut saja: _Grow Out, Keeping Contest_, dan _One Day Show_. Mendorong pertumbuhan pelaku Koi Business (mulai dari skala besar hingga kecil) sehingga ikut andil memutar roda perekonomian dalam skala kecil. Kita juga menginspirasi tumbuh berkembangnya berbagai forum Koi di tanah air yang dulu kurang mendapat perhatian. Khusus kontes, kita terus meningkatkan kualitas penyelenggaraan dengan melibatkan partisipasi lebih banyak pihak, mengembangkan sistem Kontes _On Line_, mempermudah proses _fish entry_ dan melibatkan komunitas international dalam setiap kontes. Tahun ini kita bahkan melakukan _public campaign_ melalui media dengan tujuan mengundang lebih banyak penggemar koi yang masih berserakan diluar. Semua itu adalah bagian tak berujung dari Kampanye _“Membangun Komunitas yang Sehat Cerdas dan Apresiatif”_. Kita bahagia ketika sebagian besar gagasan – gagasan ini diterima dan diadopsi oleh berbagai elemen dalam komunitas ini. Itulah tujuan sesungguhnya ketika kita mencoba membangun komunitas ini.


  Lebih dari setahun lalu kita menggulirkan kampanye _“Memuliakan  Koi Lokal”._ Lewat kampanye ini muncul gagasan – gagasan yang kemudian ditransformasikan ke dalam berbagai bentuk, diantaranya: Memberikan penghargaan terhadap Koi Lokal Terbaik dalam setiap kontes, memberikan _space_ lebih banyak untuk unjuk koi lokal dalam _KOI-S Magazine_, mendorong _Breeder Koi Show_ yang berhasil diselenggarakan _Sukabumi Nishikigoi (Sugoi’s)_ meski dengan segala catatan. Tujuan utama kampanye ini adalah menghapus stigma negatif terhadap koi lokal dan secara bersamaan mendorong peningkatan kualitasnya. Bila dalam perjalanannya ada kenaikan _demand_ terhadap Koi lokal (seperti yang disampaikan beberapa petani Sukabumi), kita menganggapnya sebagai “anugerah nan indah”. Kampanye Memuliakan Koi Lokal menghadapi jalan lebih terjal dibandingkan kampanye sebelumnya, tetapi ini kampanye yang tak lekang karena waktu …. Setelah berjalan sekian lama kita bahagia mendapat dukungan dari komunitas petani Sukabumi, dan mendatang komunitas petani Ciparay dan Lumajang akan bergabung dalam kampanye nasional ini. 


*Nah setelah semua itu kita lalui, kira – kira apalagi yang bisa diberikan oleh komunitas tercinta ini? 
*

  Menjelang lima tahun eksistensi KOI’s kita menawarkan gagasan baru. Sebuah gagasan yang timbul dari hal – hal kecil, bagaimana ketika berbagai varietas koi dari manapun asalnya, siapapun penangkarnya hidup berdampingan dalam sebuah kolam? Ketika koi semakin bervariasi maka kolam semakin terlihat indah. Bagaimana sumi dan shiroji dalam shiro sanshoku atau bekko membangun harmonsisasi sempurna dan menginspirasi? Bagaimana shiroji dan beni pada kohaku mengingatkan kita pada kebanggaan berbangsa Indonesia? Bagaimana warna hijau pada chagoi berhubungan sempurna sebagai simbolisasi lingkungan kita tercinta? Lingkungan dimana kita hidup, bertempat tinggal dan berinteraksi dengan semesta alam lewat salam penuh kedamaian.


  Dari atribut – atribut sederhana ini, akhirnya lahir sebuah gagasan untuk menginspirasi negeri ini lewat kampanye *“KOI UNTUK NEGERI”.

***

  Dari atribut, konstruksi, bangunan dan perilaku yang melekat pada Koi tercinta, mari kita beri makna dan adopsi untuk memperkokoh diri sekaligus menginspirasikan negeri agar menjadi lebih baik. Kita mengindentifikasi banyak atribut, konstruksi, bangunan, dan perilaku yang menginspirasi, tetapi sebagai langkah awal kita menggagas lima sub tema pendukung dari serial tema yang akan kita komunikasikan kemudian. Kelima sub tema tersebut adalah:

·         *UNITY IN DIVERSITY*
  Dari berbagai varietas koi dan asal muasal koi yang membangun keindahan sebuah kolam, mari kita inspirasikan negeri ini untuk menerima semua perbedaan/kebhinekaan dalam kehidupan berbangsa
·         *BLACK & WHITE in PERFECT HARMONY*
  Dari harmonisasi warna Sumi dan Shiroji pada Shiro Utshuri & Bekko, mari kita inspirasikan negeri ini agar membangun kesetaraan demi harmonisasi kehidupan berbangsa
·         *MY PROUD RED & WHITE*
  Dari beni dan shiroji yang membuat kita jatuh hati kepada Kohaku, mari inspirasikan negeri agar berbangga menjadi Indonesia dan cinta pada produk – produknya
·         *GO GREEN*
  Dari kesegaran dan keindahan warna hijau pada Chagoi, mari kita inspirasikan negeri ini agar peduli terhadap lingkungan dimana kita hidup dan berinteraksi
·         *I LOVE KOI*
  Dari kecintaan kita pada keindahan koi, mari kita inspirasikan negeri ini agar memiliki rasa cinta terhadap keindahan dan cinta terhadap seluruh makhluk hidup di bumi  

 Kita paham bahwa seluruh anggota dan elemen dalam komunitas ini sudah memiliki kesadaran penuh terhadap seluruh sub tema. Kampanye ini bukan bertujuan mengajari atau menggurui, tetapi semata – mata ajakan untuk memperkuat diri, memperkokoh pemahaman terhadap apa yang sudah kita ketahui melalui aksi dan tindakan nyata. Sedemikian kuat dan kokohnya sehingga mampu menginspirasi orang – orang di sekitar kita dan (mudah - mudahan) menginspirasi ke komunitas yang lebih luas lagi bahkan negeri ini.

  Terinspirasi sukses Niigata lewat “Visit Niigata”, kita merancang bendera sebagai media. Idealnya bendera – bendera ini dipasang pada setiap kegiatan koi di tanah air, tetapi kita mahfum senantiasa ada resistensi bila kita yang memulainya. Sesuatu yang baik terkadang bisa dipahami sebagai yang sebaliknya.  Oleh karena itu kita akan memulai kampanye ini lewat KOI’s Festival atau Kontes Koi Merah Putih. Seperti kampanye “Memuliakan Koi Lokal”, dari kedua kontes ini kami memulainya dan seperti kampanye yang sama kami berharap kelak diterima oleh komunitas ini 

 




 
 Kita juga menggunakan media lain untuk saling berinspirasi. Kita berpendapat _merchandise_ seperti _T-Shirt_ dan _Mug_ bisa menjadi alat komunikasi yang efektif ketika ingin mengekspresikan diri dan efektif ketika ingin mengkampanyekan nilai – nilai yang ingin diperkuat kepada siapapun yang belum mengenal komunitas ini. Keduanya bisa menjadi souvenir yang indah dari komunitas ini.

 

 
 Seperti halnya banner/bendera, atau T-shirt semuanya akan kita di launch pada saat 5th KOI’s Festival 2011. _So is it fact or is it fiction?_

*KOI UNTUK NEGERI* _Perkokoh Diri, Inspirasi Negeri_

----------


## wen

mantaap om Ajik.... kaosnya bagus bs pesen dimana?

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> mantaap om Ajik.... kaosnya bagus bs pesen dimana?


 Tq om, baru available di 5th KOI's Festival. Pemesanan lewat pos baru ada setelah available, jadi mungkin setelah KOI's Festival. Btw, ada kesalahan upload desain kaos, yang benar yang ini

----------


## wen

Om Ajik kl boleh usul bahan kaosnya & sablonnya pake yg bagus.

----------


## budjayz

mantap buat koi-s forum
kreatifitasnya ga habisnya
selalu memikirkan secara menyeluruh untuk perkoian indonesia
yang mungkin nanti akan keseluruh manca negara

insya allah bisa datang ke "5th KOI's Festival"

----------


## edwin

> Om Ajik kl boleh usul bahan kaosnya & sablonnya pake yg bagus.


Sipp om... 
untuk tshirt kali ini kita buat dengan material sbb om:

bahan : single jersey 24's, 100% combed cotton.
Print   : super white soft + flocking print (khusus tema I Love Koi & Go Green)
Size    : M - L - XL - XXL (Standard Int'l Size) jadi cukup besar om...

----------


## prika

> Sipp om... 
> untuk tshirt kali ini kita buat dengan material sbb om:
> 
> bahan : single jersey 24's, 100% combed cotton.
> Print   : super white soft + flocking print (khusus tema I Love Koi & Go Green)
> Size    : M - L - XL - XXL (Standard Int'l Size) jadi cukup besar om...



TOP!

saya pasti mesen  ::

----------


## fachm13

sungguh elok kaosnya...sy dah ngincer beberapa ne...siiippphhhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## William Pantoni

> sungguh elok kaosnya...sy dah ngincer beberapa ne...siiippphhhh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





> TOP!
> 
> saya pasti mesen





> Om Ajik kl boleh usul bahan kaosnya & sablonnya pake yg bagus.





> mantap buat koi-s forum
> kreatifitasnya ga habisnya
> selalu memikirkan secara menyeluruh untuk perkoian indonesia
> yang mungkin nanti akan keseluruh manca negara
> 
> insya allah bisa datang ke "5th KOI's Festival"


Oms....Datang aja ke KoisFest.....stock nya untuk kali ini agak2 terbatas nih.

----------


## prika

> Oms....Datang aja ke KoisFest.....stock nya untuk kali ini agak2 terbatas nih.



waduuh, sya posisi di Bali. kalo ada stok untuk di kirim segera infokan y om wil

----------


## Glenardo

Mantap, berkonsep dan bertema serta bernuasa.... 

Tak sabar menunggu...

----------


## fachm13

> Oms....Datang aja ke KoisFest.....stock nya untuk kali ini agak2 terbatas nih.


iya om,,,sy pasti datang,,, :Pray2:

----------


## Prasetyo

Om Aji
Konsepnya bagus sekali
Saya sangat mendukung kegiatan ini :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Flypig:  :Flypig:  :Flypig:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Clap2:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Angel:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace:  :Peace: 
Semoga sukses acara KOI's

----------


## PutNus

*Jangan  melupakan Air*
Pak Ajik...... 
Komunitas KOI'S ini memang sangat pantas untuk semakin besar dan berdaya guna baik bagi warga komunitas ini dan juga bagi warga bangsa Republik tercinta kita bersama.

*Mengapa Pantas?*
Karena sepanjang yang Abah simak sejak  Abah bergabung disini, komunitas ini diurus dikelola oleh orang orang yang penuh dedikasi dan berkemampuan tinggi, kaya ide serta pekerja keras, rela berkorban walau dengan diam diam.

*Jangan dilupakan apa yang diamalkan para pentolan Koi's itu adalah sebahagian dari sifat Air dimana Koi kita menjalani kodrat kehidupannya.*

Abah  merenung memandangi air dikolam koi milik Abah , lalu Abahpun mencoba berguru pada Air

Aku adalah muridnya Air
Yang lembutnya menyimpan keperkasaan
Yang tak puas hanya bersih,tapi juga mampu membersihkan
Airpun rela berkorban....menjadi kotor demi membersihkan yang lain

Tak suka tinggi sendiri,....sama rata yang menjadi tujuan
Saat mencapai tujuan  terciptalah aliran, yang lahirkan berjuta kegunaan

Mari kita bercermin pada air sajauh mana yang telah kita amalkan.

Abah yakin Pak Ajik akan mampu menuangkannya dengan jauh lebih bermakna.....Untuk lebih memaknai apresiasi kita kepada Koi demi memperkokoh  diri
Abah hanya  mengusulkan  *Jangan  melupkan Air.*.

----------


## William Pantoni

> waduuh, sya posisi di Bali. kalo ada stok untuk di kirim segera infokan y om wil


Siap om Prika.....




> iya om,,,sy pasti datang,,,


Om Fachmi....mantap om...dijamin ga sia2...nanti bnyk kejutan2 lain nya.

----------


## yulius sesunan

> Om Fachmi....mantap om...dijamin ga sia2...nanti bnyk kejutan2 lain nya.


Kalo saya dateng hari jumat dan gak pulang smp minggu.... tanggung jawab ya :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:  :Cheer2:

----------


## luki

> Oms....Datang aja ke KoisFest.....stock nya untuk kali ini agak2 terbatas nih.





> iya om,,,sy pasti datang,,,




ha ha ha ha....kalo ngga datang.....kois festival bisa batal........ :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## William Pantoni

> Kalo saya dateng hari jumat dan gak pulang smp minggu.... tanggung jawab ya


Wah...klu ini sih gampang tanggung jawab nya.....tinggal pilih room nya om Yulius.

----------


## beclge

kois festivalnya kapan ya?dimana?

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Beclge....
Walah...kemana aja om ini.....msh belum tau ada 5th Kois Festival...he..he...he

Klik disin : http://www.koi-s.org/showthread.php?...-is-it-Fiction

----------


## edwin

> Kalo saya dateng hari jumat dan gak pulang smp minggu.... tanggung jawab ya





> Wah...klu ini sih gampang tanggung jawab nya.....tinggal pilih room nya om Yulius.


Suhu sudah berbicara..... ::

----------


## limjohan

ciamikkkkkkkkkkkkkkk...... "must have".

----------


## Soegianto

sy baru baca jadi terharu nih.......
semangat .........................
bravo deh......................
maju terus pandang mundur ....
salam koi

----------


## baruna02

mantaaabssss...two thumbs up

----------


## Abu Dzikry

harga berapaan pak?

----------


## Teja Utama

Mohon ada versi murah untuk penjualan paket 1 kodi. Biar di daerah bisa didistribusikan secara gratis ke para pedagang yang suka keliling bawa ikan.  :: 

Sekedar usul asal...

----------


## TSA

> Wah...klu ini sih gampang tanggung jawab nya.....tinggal pilih room nya om Yulius.


Ikut pilih Room ......... :Becky:

----------


## Abied

Bagusan yg gambar poster pak buat kaosnya...hehehe....

----------


## TSA

> Sipp om... 
> untuk tshirt kali ini kita buat dengan material sbb om:
> 
> bahan : single jersey 24's, 100% combed cotton.
> Print : super white soft + flocking print (khusus tema I Love Koi & Go Green)
> Size : M - L - XL - XXL (Standard Int'l Size) jadi cukup besar om...


Wah Mantab nich ..... dipakainya nyaman .......

----------


## koinia

Muantap banget euy........................ maju terus koi indonesia !!!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Terimakasih untuk semua dukungannya, saya tidak mengira sampai seantusias ini. Kita akan melayani pemesanan by pos juga ya om, tapi nanti setelah KOI's Fest. Selain barangnya masih diorder, juga sebagian energi masih terkuras untuk persiapan KOI's Fest. Untuk harga tidak akan melebihi merchandise sebelumnya, tetapi berat untuk ditekan rendah karena selain mutu bahan juga kita pesen dalam jumlah terbatas (sekitar 3 lusin untuk setiap desain) sehingga biaya produksi sedikit lebih tinggi. Tetapi kita akan pertimbangkan kalau om Teja Utama berniat beli kodian untuk penyebaran di wilayah Probolinggo dengan harga khusus.

Kemudian soal sub tema, kita mengundang kalau ada yang punya ide berikutnya. Misalnya Abah punya ide tentang air, mungkin bisa dirumuskan dalam satu kalimat inspiratif dan kita akan jadikan sub tema selanjutnya. Saya juga ada satu contoh, kebetulan KOI-S Magazine mewancarai pak Kiki Sutarki untuk edisi majalah mendatang. Ada pertanyaan dan jawaban sebagai berikut:

*Bagaimana Koi mempengaruhi perjalanan bisnis Anda?* 
  Diantara keindahannya Koi bukanlah hewan sempurna. Selalu ada sisi lemahnya. Ketika berkembang mencapai potensinya dia tetap saja punya kelemahan ketika dibanding  banding dengan Koi lain. Saya memahami filosofi ini dan mempraktekannya dalam bisnis. Dari waktu ke waktu saya merasa Samurai Koi tetap belum sempurna dan dari waktu ke waktu saya berusaha mengembangkannya..... lebih mendekati sempurna.

*Kalau pengaruh terhadap kehidupan pribadi Anda?*
  Dengan filosofi sama, saya berusaha tidak gampang puas dan takabur atas prestasi apapun yang telah dicapai.

Hmmm, bagaimana merumuskan nilai - nilai pak Kiki dalam satu inspiring words? Ada ide?

----------


## William Pantoni

> Bagusan yg gambar poster pak buat kaosnya...hehehe....


Kalau mau banner nya, juga boleh.... :Laugh:

----------


## Teja Utama

Mohon informasi untuk harga banner dan kaos "kw" 2 kodi.

Iklan untuk wide range dengan tujuan sama sebagai isu yang akan dibuat me-nasional, saya kira inilah metode advertisement yang paling cerdas. Saat "iklan" itu sendiri akhirnya mampu membiayai dirinya sendiri sembari menyebarkan pesan.

----------


## rvidella

pak ajik .... ini temanya yang kemarin kita diskusi yah?
mantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap dengan sub tema yang sangat menarik

emang susah kalo dibaliknya ada pak ajik dan pak tommy
pemilihan kata-katanya ..... TOP

Dodo

----------


## koituren

malu rasanya kalo tidak ikut meramaikan KUN ini....
sukses & salut untuk programnya om Ajik.
.
.
_semoga fayakun_

----------


## wagiman

> pak ajik .... ini temanya yang kemarin kita diskusi yah?
> mantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap dengan sub tema yang sangat menarik
> 
> emang susah kalo dibaliknya ada pak ajik dan pak tommy
> pemilihan kata-katanya ..... TOP
> 
> Dodo


Apalagi kl ada om Dodo di dalamnya lbh susah lagi.... hehehehehe

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> Mohon informasi untuk harga banner dan kaos "kw" 2 kodi.
> 
> Iklan untuk wide range dengan tujuan sama sebagai isu yang akan dibuat me-nasional, saya kira inilah metode advertisement yang paling cerdas. Saat "iklan" itu sendiri akhirnya mampu membiayai dirinya sendiri sembari menyebarkan pesan.


 Dalam waktu secepatnya akan kita informasikan om. Teja...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

> pak ajik .... ini temanya yang kemarin kita diskusi yah?
> mantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap dengan sub tema yang sangat menarik
> 
> emang susah kalo dibaliknya ada pak ajik dan pak tommy
> pemilihan kata-katanya ..... TOP
> 
> Dodo


Betul om Dodo, beberapa hari lalu panjang lebar kita mendiskusikan ini. Tetapi disini bukan cuma saya, om arungtasik, dan om Will. Kita di Team KOI-S Magazine cuma mengabstraksikan semua ide yang muncul dalam komunitas ini. Banyak ide yang timbul ketika kita sedang berkumpul dalam ngobrol apa saja tentang koi. Nah kita suka iseng mencoba mengabtraksikannya, kemudian kalau kita pikir bagus, kita suka saling dorong untuk membuat gagasan ini keluar. Setelah itu ada team lain yang bantu follow up. Untuk Kampanye ini banyak dapat bantuan dari om Edwin dan teamnya di "COOL". So relatively ini kerja bareng. Anda menginspirasi, Kita menggagasnya. Banyak yang suka tanya bagaimana cara komunitas ini bekerja, bahkan ada salah satu reporter TV yang pernah minta waktu untuk melakukan semacam observasi, karena dia dulu pertama kali meliput kegiatan kita waktu masih di awal - awal dan beberapa tahun kemudian dia melihat KOI-S Magazine dan kaget ketika melihat nama - nama sahabat lamanya yang dulu pernah dia liput tertera di dalam majalah itu. Suatu saat saya dan teman - teman di KOI-S Magazine akan menuliskan topik ini, tetapi sebelum sampai pada waktunya untuk sekedar menggambarkan bagaimana komunitas ini bekerja, kita bisa menganalogikannya dengan hewan bersel satu (CMIIW) "Amuba". Perhatikan setiap gerakan bagian selnya, kita tidak akan menduga kemana dia akan bergerak, karena seluruh bagian itu di semua sisi bergerak tidak beraturan, tetapi tunggu berapa saat barulah kita tahu kemana arahnya. Dan untuk KOI's kita dengan tepat bisa menebak arahnya tanpa harus menunggu, ketika kita bisa memahami "statement vision & mission"nya. Kesanalah kita akan bergerak. Ini sel di bagian tengah adalah para founders yang akan mengawasi pergerakannya...... begitulah kira - kira....

----------


## Anggit

tiada kata yg bisa diungkapkan  ... selain perasaan bangga menjadi bagian dr komunitas ini .... 

SALUTE  ... !!!


salam

----------


## ice

usul dong.....kaosnya bikin yg ada kerahnya dong...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*DEAL OR NO DEAL* 
  Setelah _pre-launching_ di forum ini, _launching_ sesungguhnya kampanye “KOI UNTUK NEGERI” dilakukan pada _“5th KOI’s Festival 2011”_, Jumat, 25 Maret 2011, jam 16.30 atau sebelum acara “KOI MASTER CLASS”. Disana kita akan mempresentasikan soul dari kampanye ini di hadapan teman – teman peserta KOI MASTER CLASS, nara sumber dari komunitas internasional dan teman – teman media. Kita berharap akan mendapat publikasi dan dukungan luas. Disana kita akan membagi banner secara gratis kepada nara sumber agar _message_ dari kampanye ini bisa mendapat gema melewati batas negara. 

  Setelah itu kita akan mengirimkan _soft copy_ desain banner (lewat mail) secara gratis kepada siapapun anggota komunitas ini yang bersedia terlibat dalam kampanye. Mereka bisa mencetak dan menyebarkan di daerah masing – masing dengan menghemat biaya produksi dan ongkos kirim. Kita juga akan memproduksi stiker logo kampanye dan mendistribusikannnya via KOI-S Magazine edisi berikutnya. Singkat kata kita mencoba membuat kampanye ini meluas dan masal dengan segala keterbatasannya. 

  Tetapi evaluasi semalam dari _progress_ kontes memperdengarkan perkembangan tidak menyenangkan. Kita mendapatkan konfirmasi pembengkakan budget. Kita kaget, _but the show must go on_. Kita mencari cara bagaimana menutupi pembengkakan dana. Dan salah satunya dengan memodifikasi tata cara penyebaran banner. Kita akan tetap mengirimkan _soft copy_ banner secara gratis kepada anggota komunitas yang secara sukarela ingin berpartisipasi, tetapi kita akhirnya mengakomodasi beberapa teman yang bertanya apakah mereka bisa terima “matangnya” saja. Dengan segala keterbatasan waktu dan untuk kepentingan penggalangan dana, pada akhirnya kita membuka program _“Deal or No Deal”._ 

  Dari program ini ada dua target yang diharapkan:

Penyebaran banner dengan kuantitas lebih      besarMenutup setidaknya 25% dari kenaikan      budget dengan catatan program ini menghasilkan pemesanan dalam jumlah 100      banner
  Berikut detilnya:


*UKURAN BANNER:*
  Lebar 80Cm dan tinggi 180Cm tanpa standing (untuk standing bisa diadakan sendiri)

*SUB TEMA*
(1) *UNITY IN DIVERSITY* (Ada tiga pilihan warna dasar: hitam, biru dan ungu)
(2) *BLACK & WHITE IN PERFECT HARMONY*
(3) *MY PROUD RED & WHITE*
(4) *GO GREEN*
(5) *I LOVE KOI*

*DEAL OR NO DEAL*

*DEAL – 1:*
  Bila Anda mendonasikan dana Rp 200,000, kita akan mengirim satu buah banner dengan tema apa saja dan dengan pilihan warna yang tersedia. Kita berharap banner dapat diambil pada saat kontes di booth KOI-S Magazine. Tetapi bila tidak sempat atau berada di luar kota, kita bersedia mengirimkan ke alamat yang diinginkan pada saat setelah kontes selesai. Kita belum tahu persis berapa ongkos kirimnya, tetapi kita berharap agar dilebihkan saja ke dalam jumlah donasi berapapun nilainya. Banner akan dikirim ke alamat yang diinginkan. Anda boleh pesan 1 – 5 sub tema atau satu sub tema dengan jumlah lebih dari satu, tetapi Anda harus menggandakan donasi sesuai jumlah pesanan.             

*DEAL – 2:*
  Bila Anda tertarik dengan semua sub tema (5 buah) atau Anda mendonasikan dana Rp 1,000,000 atau lebih untuk kombinasi sub tema dan jumlahnya, itu berarti kita menerima terlalu banyak sehingga kita akan mengirimkan banner tanpa ongkos kirim ditambah deal berikutnya yang bersifat opsional, atau
  1.       Bila Anda KOI CENTRE, SUPLIER PAKAN, atau  pelaku bisnis lainnya, kami bersedia menempatkan logo Anda dalam banner berdampingan dengan logo KOI-S Magazine dan Forum KOI’s
  Contoh:

   atau, 
  2      Bila Anda perorangan atau pelaku bisnis tetapi tidak ingin menempatkan logo bisnis Anda dalam banner, maka kami bersedia menukarnya dengan satu buah souvenir yang boleh Anda pilih apakah satu buah T-shirt dengan desain dan warna apapun atau dua buah Mug dengan desain dan warna apapun

  Desain Kaos:

 
   Desain Mug:

 
*NO DEAL*
  Kita tidak menerima DEAL – DEAL berikut:
  1.       Donasi tanpa banner. Setiap kali ada donasi kami akan mencetak dan mengirimkan banner. Anda boleh memberikan banner ini ke kolega Anda dan kita akan mengirim ke alamatnya
  2.       Donasi dengan banner diluar desain dan warna yang tersedia

*BATAS WAKTU PEMESANAN*
  Untuk program Deal or No Deal ini, batas waktu pemesanan ditetapkan sejak diposting sampai dengan Kamis, 17 Maret 2011

*CARA PEMESANAN*
  Pemesanan dilakukan melalui forum ini dengan cara posting: DEAL – 1 (spasi) jumlah banner (spasi) kode banner (spasi) alamat pengiriman. Kode banner adalah angka yang ada di depan sub tema (lihat bagian Sub Tema). Misal: 2 (1) (2) Jl. Wijaya I No. 64 Keb Baru Jakarta Selatan, tetapi Boleh juga dengan menulis panjang lebar, nanti kita yang akan merangkumnya. Kalau pesan 5, tolong posting informasi berikutnya: DEAL 2 (spasi) pasang logo/ganti souvenir (sebutkan)

*PEMBAYARAN*
  Semua donasi sudah harus diterima selambat – lambatnya tanggal 17 Maret 2011, dengan cara transfer atau setor tunai ke rekening

  Bila pembayaran sudah dilakukan, mohon konfirmasi dengan cara posting ke forum ini atau PM ke Admin Forum. Semua penerimaan dan pengeluaran akan kami rekapitulasi dan diposting laporan finalnya di forum ini

*LAIN – LAIN* 
  Bila ada yang belum diatur, kita akan tentukan kemudian sesuai kelaziman dan diposting di forum ini

----------


## ashcan

very proud of it...bangga menjadi bagian dari forum ini walaupun sy sangat nubie diantara master-master yang sudah lama bergabung.. 
saya juga setuju dengan saran om ice sebaiknya ada versi kaos yang berkerah om...agar ada kesan santai namun exclusive dan bisa dipakai untuk acara-acara yang sedikit formal namun santai seperti acara-acara family gathering kantor masing2...sekalian tujuannya meracuni mereka om...hehehehe.

Salut buat para FikirMan KUN... :-bd

----------


## karyanto

GREATS Idea................pesan-pesan....., kapan boleh mulai pesan kaosnya?

----------


## bobo

> Sipp om... 
> untuk tshirt kali ini kita buat dengan material sbb om:
> 
> bahan : single jersey 24's, 100% combed cotton.
> Print : super white soft + flocking print (khusus tema I Love Koi & Go Green)
> Size : M - L - XL - XXL (Standard Int'l Size) jadi cukup besar om...


mantap om kira2 harganya berapa terus ukuran XXL nya gede gak ya hehehe maklum badan ane bongsor nih

----------


## GenKoi

Boleh pesan yaa :

DEAL – 1  Banner BLACK & WHITE IN PERFECT HARMONY ditambah 2 buah T Shirt BLACK & WHITE IN PERFECT HARMONY (warna dasar hitam ukuran L dan XL ) makasih, sukses acaranya

----------


## h3ln1k

size kecil juga dunk buat anak2  ::

----------


## edwin

> Boleh pesan yaa :
> 
> DEAL – 1  Banner BLACK & WHITE IN PERFECT HARMONY ditambah 2 buah T Shirt BLACK & WHITE IN PERFECT HARMONY (warna dasar hitam ukuran L dan XL ) makasih, sukses acaranya


Spesialis shiro memang top nih... salut untuk om harry  :Yo:

----------


## edwin

> mantap om kira2 harganya berapa terus ukuran XXL nya gede gak ya hehehe maklum badan ane bongsor nih


besar kok om ukuran XXL nya.... bisa dilihat langsung produknya di 5th koi's festival

----------


## Glenardo

DEAL – 1  BannerI love Koi ditambah 2 buah kaos Go Green  (warna dasar hijau ukuran L  dan XL ) serta 1 buah kaos I love Koi ( warna dasar hitam size XL) 

Yukss kita sukseskan...

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Rangkaian Kampanye Koi Untuk Negeri melalui media sudah dimulai bersamaan dengan 5th KOI's Festival 2011. Sub Tema yang diangkat pertama kali yang paling sesuai dengan kondisi saat ini: Tancho untuk "Pray for Japan". Terhitung sejak kemarin hingga lima hari berikutnya sudah ada di Indosiar (Mohon bantuan anggota forum untuk ikut memonitor ya). Besok pagi jam 07.00 WIB show chairman kita om Effendi akan mengenakan kaos ini di TV One pada acara Editorial Pekan Ini (CMIIW). Setelah itu kita (mudah - mudahan) akan mendapat slot di TV yang sama pada Jumat pagi (25/11), jam 08.00 WIB (to be confirmed). Puncak acara pada hari yang sama yaitu launching pada jam 16.00 WIB. Esoknya sebelum penjurian akan ada sesi doa dan penyerahan sumbangan dari Komunitas Koi Indonesia. Yang menarik adalah isue bahwa Ketua Palang Merah Indonesia akan hadir. Benarkah? Yang pasti beliau senang koi....
 
Kampanye ini dilakukan dengan minim budget sehingga dikedepankan pola kerja sama dengan berbagai pihak. Saking minimnya, kitapun cuma menggunakan talent seadanya buat ikon kampanye seperti terlihat pada gambar berikut:  


Show Chairman, berfoto diapit oleh dua orang model KUN

*YUK, KITA DUKUNG!!*

----------


## TSA

he he he ....... yg jelas bahan T-shirt nya lembut dan uenak dipakai .......... suejuuukkkk ..........
Buktinya sang Chairman langsung pesan T-shirt all design .........

----------


## abiserpong

> he he he ....... yg jelas bahan T-shirt nya lembut dan uenak dipakai .......... suejuuukkkk ..........
> Buktinya sang Chairman langsung pesan T-shirt all design .........


Yup.... mantan cover boy era 80 an...... masih kelihatan sisa- sisa masa jayanya.
Benar ya son bahannya lembut dan uenak. 


Maaf ....... pinjam badan ya. 


Penampakan dari belakang.

----------


## Soegianto

> http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv151/abiserpong/f58516d3.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Penampakan dari belakang.


ganteng banget yah

----------


## William Pantoni

Sekedar informasi ukuran.
Yg dipakai om TSA adalah XL dan yg satu nya lagi disampingnya adalah ukuran L.

----------


## Soegianto

> Sekedar informasi ukuran.
> Yg dipakai om TSA adalah XL dan yg satu nya lagi disampingnya adalah ukuran L.


sama sam ramping body nya dong 
hehehe tks om wil

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak Soegi...
Bukan ramping....tp kurus....hehehe
Jadi yg kurus2....tau ukuran nya.

----------


## edwin

> Yup.... mantan cover boy era 80 an...... masih kelihatan sisa- sisa masa jayanya.
> Benar ya son bahannya lembut dan uenak.


Siapa tak kenal dia.... Mas Boy di "Catatan di Boy"  ::

----------


## h3ln1k

> Siapa tak kenal dia.... Mas Boy di "Catatan di Boy"


 wkwkwkwkwk kayak iklan scott emulsion before ama afternya

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak Soegi...
> Bukan ramping....tp kurus....hehehe
> Jadi yg kurus2....tau ukuran nya.


 kurus itu yg bikin menawan hahahaha

----------


## Ajik Raffles

*Yang Tersisa dari Presentasi
KOI UNTUK NEGERI (KUN)
* 




Ketua Palang Merah Indonesia, H. M. Yusuf Kalla sebagai undangan resmi kegiatan Pray for Japan dan Koi untuk Negeri datang dan disambut Chairman 5th KOI's Festival 2011 dan Mantan Presiden Republik Mimpi, ibu "Megawati"
 




Menjawab Presentasi KUN. Kampanyepun dimulai





Pengunjung hadir dan menyaksikan
 




Menjadi Anggota Kehormatan KOI's
 
* AFTER THIS, WHAT NEXT?*

----------


## Teja Utama

> [CENTER][B]
> 
> * AFTER THIS, WHAT NEXT?*


Next..., after secara resmi punya ID KOI-S, Pak JK jadi Oom-Oom....   ::

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Baru terima kiriman foto, kampanye ini sampai juga ke Omosako Koi Farm...

----------


## tosailover

ternyata selain hunting koi, Om Soegih juga kampanye program KUN ya hehe

----------


## Soegianto

> ternyata selain hunting koi, Om Soegih juga kampanye program KUN ya hehe


hahaha cepat amat uploadnya om ajik......
ya nih panggilan hati wkwkwkwk

----------


## subhan_haris

salute............ semangat yang luar biasa..........

----------

